# Transforaminal Endoscopic Discectomy



## faithvo (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello All!  

I code for an ASC and have been searching all over to come up with the correct coding of a "Transforaminal Endoscopic Discectomy" of the Lumbar spine.  This was performed as well as an Electrothermal Annuloplasty.  

The physician insists on 63056 and 22526 however, I feel the correct code should be 63030 for the discectomy.  Does anyone have any input or resources that may lead me to the proper code???  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 25, 2009)

Assuming the discectomy was performed endoscopically, my first instinct was 63030.  63030 includes the neuroendoscopic approach.  As for the electrothermal annuloplasty...22526.  63056 could be reported when a far lateral herniated lumbar disc requires an alternative approach through the foramina but there is no mention of an endoscopic approach for this method.  Soley based on your question, 63030/22526.  Keep in mind that CMS does not have a fee schedule for 22526.


----------



## faithvo (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you so much!  This information was very helpful!


----------

